# My chihuahua keeps crying



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

I have a 7 month old chihuahua male named cheeko and he has been acting really strange. It started last week when my bf went away for a few days and he had major anxiety and kept crying and walking around the house trying to find him. After he returned, the crying slowed down but now its getting way worse, he does it constantly. He barley ever barks but whines and tries to cry a lot. It almost sounds like grunting sometimes. Does anybody else have a chihuahua that does this??? We just had him at the vet 2 weeks ago and she said he was healthy and fine............... heeeelpp!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow. I've never heard of anything like that. How is he acting otherwise? Is he eating? Going to the bathroom like usual? Have you tried gently moving his limbs, pressing on his tummy, messing with his ears....stuff like that, to see if he's in pain anywhere? 

The way you're describing it, it concerns me a bit, because it sounds more like he's in pain than it's just a behavioral issue.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have to agree with Ronni, it does sound more like pain? What types of tests were run on him at the vets? If it isnt a health issue then I guess it is possible that he has had some sort of trauma or stress that has caused him to be unsure now? I would take him back to the vet and explain to him what is going on just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

Thanks and I did check him out and he doesn't react to anything when I touch him or move him around. He cries a lot when he's on his leash at the pee pad or especially when somebody goes to the bathroom which he is not allowed in because he knows there is water to get at. we recently stopped giving him so much water because he was peeing EVERYWHERE which is a completely other issue while I will have to make another post for!!!! Every since last night he hasn't cried but we will see today what happens today a vet visit may be happening soon


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They will not necessarily cry when you touch them in certain spots if they are in pain, it is according to what is hurting them. If he is going potty a lot when you leave water out then instead of taking water from him as this could be bad in itself I would have him checked for UTI's definitely check those kidneys at the vet. Frequent urination can be a sign of UTI's. Keep us updated.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Pepper will cry if he knows Gonzo is out of the dog room or he can hear/see a cat on the other side of the dog gate. He also cries if he can hear dogs barking outside. And if he needs to go out and the dog door is closed. And sometimes he will stand at the dog room gate and cry and I don't know why. He likes things to be the same and it worries him if they aren't. And I would never limit a dog's water to control them peeing. It could have negative impact on their kidneys not having the water they need. It sounds like you tether him to his pee pad? And walk away? I'm sorry, this may set up a negative conotation with the pee pad and he sees it as punishment. And will cause anxiety and whining. I would suggest starting over with his potty training just like he is a little puppy. Or have him wear a belly band, it's like a diaper for a male dog. It has really helped train Gonzo not to pee on the carpet and now he can go into the living room with my girls and not have to wear it anymore.


----------

